# ID help please



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

I just harvested a couple of these mushrooms but I'm in sure how to store them since I won't be eating them until tomorrow. I typically soak my morels in salt water overnight. Should I do the same with these?


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

I think the main thing is to make sure that there are no bugs hiding out in the pores on the underside or infesting the meat. Soaking morels in salt water forces any bugs hiding in the folds to come out. I would slice the pheasant's back, then trim off the underside. You will see if there are any bugs inside, although I don't think it is as big a problem as with king boletes.


----------



## SteelieArm14 (Jan 6, 2012)

Ok great thank you. They looked pretty clean so I just put them In A bowl In The fridge. Checked them this morning and they seemed to be doing good. Can't wait to chow tonight! Thanks for the help.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

We ate ours last night. sauteed some wild ramps, pheasant backs and garlic then grilled some venison. It was AWESOME! I hope we find some more of these soon.


----------



## Happy-Hooker (Jan 16, 2012)

SteelieArm14 said:


> I just harvested a couple of these mushrooms but I'm in sure how to store them since I won't be eating them until tomorrow. I typically soak my morels in salt water overnight. Should I do the same with these?


Looks like we had very similar luck!


----------



## hillbillie (Jan 16, 2011)

Ate my first pheasant backs yesterday.Not to shabby a lot better than puff balls.


----------



## Copper44 (Sep 25, 2004)

Happy-Hooker said:


> Looks like we had very similar luck!



Happy Hooker- I would say out of the 3 you have there the smallest one is about as big as I would harvest. Are you going to trim the outsides of the big ones?


----------



## Happy-Hooker (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I did trim quite a bit off the larger ones. We had them last night for dinner.


----------



## Kennybks (Mar 29, 2010)

Here's a couple of whopper phez. Very few morels today. gonna give it a few days to take off. Need sunshine now. I could have picked 100 lbs of these today.


----------



## tbarden11 (Mar 2, 2011)

Happy-Hooker said:


> Thanks for the advice. I did trim quite a bit off the larger ones. We had them last night for dinner.



I am new to the pheasant backs, but harvested a lot today. When trimming the big ones, what is the best part to keep?


----------



## jailbait (Jan 22, 2015)

I just ate half a pheasant back in the field tonite for the first time, tasted like watermelon rind. Like another post said, it tasted better than a puffball, I will harvest some more if I dont keel over, lol and try them sauteed. They are rather abundant.


----------



## Wurm Slinger (Dec 10, 2013)

What type of habitat would a person search in to find these shrooms? Some have mentioned finding them while looking for morals, is this a common thing? Would they be found on logs or growing out of the ground?


----------



## steve99 (Apr 30, 2015)

Wurm Slinger said:


> What type of habitat would a person search in to find these shrooms? Some have mentioned finding them while looking for morals, is this a common thing? Would they be found on logs or growing out of the ground?


They grow on tree stumps, lay downs, and dead/dying trees.I've never seen them grow on the ground. More abundant and easier to find them morels. Good way to fill the bag, suggest eating soon and store in a paper bag. Plastic bags will get the edges slimy quick.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

steve99 said:


> They grow on tree stumps, lay downs, and dead/dying trees.I've never seen them grow on the ground. More abundant and easier to find them morels. Good way to fill the bag, suggest eating soon and store in a paper bag. Plastic bags will get the edges slimy quick.


These things seem to be gaining slowly in popularity.

Pheasant's backs are wood eaters. Like you said, they grow on dead wood and are also parasitic on living hardwood. I have also seen them on what looks like an otherwise healthy tree. They come out in the spring, but I have seen them later. They are so noticeable in the spring because they stand out easily.
If you want to get a crop of these growing closer to home, you can try this. Find a dead or knocked down tree, drill a few holes and fill with some of the mushroom. Seal the hole with some wax or cover with a piece of bark. You may get a small crop growing by next spring, maybe a few in the fall. This would be something to do on some hinge cuts.

Tom Volk does not especially care for their texture. 

http://botit.botany.wisc.edu/toms_fungi/may2001.html


A little more information.

http://www.mushroomexpert.com/polyporus_squamosus.html


----------



## CHASINEYES (Jun 3, 2007)

I see a ton of these. Never gave them much thought as I heard they were woody or tough. I might have to give em a try. Cool thread!


----------



## Happy-Hooker (Jan 16, 2012)

As i am no expert. I would defer to petronious.. I cut everything off that was off colored on the bottom, and black(unatural from the top).


----------



## Chasin (Jun 25, 2002)

I have had these growing behind the house for years. Went back and picked a half dozen small ones and just cooked them up like I do morels. I can tell you I wont be leaving these behind anymore. They tasted great. I dont know why these would not be considered a "Choice" mushroom. 

Is there any way to store these for a longer period of time?


----------



## Honyuk96 (Nov 21, 2014)

I'm loving this thread and hope it just keeps going. Ever since I ate my first, I have been mowing on these shrooms, they are awesome, and apparently, quite readily available. Glad others are enjoying them as much as I have. Right on !!


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Chasin said:


> I have had these growing behind the house for years. Went back and picked a half dozen small ones and just cooked them up like I do morels. I can tell you I wont be leaving these behind anymore. They tasted great. I dont know why these would not be considered a "Choice" mushroom.
> 
> Is there any way to store these for a longer period of time?


Use the younger, smaller ones or trim off the larger ones and use in soups. The older larger Dryad's Saddle could get tough like saddle leather. :lol:.

You can saute, then freeze them for later use. Try slicing, then drying a slightly larger one that may be on the tougher side, then grind it into a powder for use in a soup or stew. Be sure that is the flavor use want in the soup. 

There is a recipe here.

http://www.ashevillemushroomclub.com/Favorites/2009/may09.htm 

This site says you can dry them. I have dried a few, but have not rehydrated them for a recipe. 

http://www.ashevillemushroomclub.com/Favorites/2009/may09.htm


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Honyuk96 said:


> I'm loving this thread and hope it just keeps going. Ever since I ate my first, I have been mowing on these shrooms, they are awesome, and apparently, quite readily available. Glad others are enjoying them as much as I have. Right on !!


What is so great about these is that at the moment, few people pick them so there are plenty out there. That may change if more people are introduced to them, but that would also be a good thing.
Try taking a large diameter tree branch and inocculate it. Set the branch off to the side behind a garage in the shade or back in your woods. Let's see if you can grow your own crop.


----------



## Petronius (Oct 13, 2010)

Here is a really good video to watch with some good information.


----------



## ReallyBigFish (May 8, 2014)

I picked another pound today. Put them in a stir fry with chicken, onions and peppers. It was great. One of them was bigger than my hand. Trimmed back the edges and the tough stuff and there was plenty of it left to cook. Great stuff.


----------

